# 2 crates or 1???



## ashzmom (Apr 8, 2011)

i have alot of questions!! help! we have a 2 story house. i want to crate train but also want the dog to sleep in my daughters room. should i put a crate downstairs for daytime and one up in her room for night?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If you have a smaller puppy crate, I'd just move it around the house for now. 

But if the dog still needs to be crated as it grows, you may need one downstairs...


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, the more crates the better! If my rooms weren't so small in the house and I wasn't so cheap, I think I would have 10! lol. As it is, we have a 42", a 36", and a 24"......

Elsa can fit in the 36" or 42". She isn't crated anymore during the day, but we keep the 36" in the car usually. It's going to have to come inside, though, with the new puppy and we're considering buying another just so we don't have to lug them everywhere!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

MRL has a good point about the size, though. If it's puppy size it's not too bad to move...it's when they get bigger that you aren't goign to want to mess with.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Well if you can afford two, that would be ideal, since you can have one downstairs and one upstairs.

One thing to note, it might be better to buy a large/xlarge size crate with a divider so that you don't have to buy a new one when he reaches his adult size. But the larger crates can be quite heavy and difficult to move around.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

ashzmom said:


> i have alot of questions!! help! we have a 2 story house. i want to crate train but also want the dog to sleep in my daughters room. should i put a crate downstairs for daytime and one up in her room for night?


Get 2...

I got my pup 2 weeks ago and was shopping for a 42 or 48in crate. It just so happened my local Petco had someone return a Precision 36in crate (brand new but a year later) which was discontinued. Bought it for $20! 

Figured I could just use the 36in for a few months. 

After bringing the crate upstairs and downstairs for a few days, I could wait to order the 48in crate. I have 2 now and it's great.

On a separate note, if you do a search on crates, most ppl will recommend the Midwest lifestages crate. IMO, it's an OK crate, but I like the Precision better. Ironic since I paid $140 for the Midwest lol. If I had to do it over, I would either just find a retailer with a Precision or just go to a retailer and buy one there. That way, if I didn't like it, I could return it easily.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I crate trained my pup with just one crate. Of course, I only wanted her to be in the crate when we were not home or at night for sleeping, so it worked just fine to have the crate in the bedroom, since we never wanted to crate her in the living room.


----------

